# Fungicide Plan Critique



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

I get dollar spot in my bermuda and using the fungicide guide hosted on this forum have come up with the following: Azoxystrobin, Propiconazole and Thiophante Meythl. Some of my shrubs (hydraganeas and a dogwood) have either rust and anthracnose. I plan to spray all three each time to have different MOA first thing in the morning when I make my applications.

Does this look like a sound plan? 
Would you recommend a different combination?
I also spray T-Nex on my lawn and have read that propiconzole can regulate/suppress growth. Is this something I should be worried about?


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Theycallmemrr 
I personally use the low rates of Propiconazole. I also do not apply above 85-90F on my bermuda.

From the label:

12. Bermudagrass can be sensitive to Quali-Pro Propiconazole 14.3. Do not exceed 4 fl. oz. per 1000 sq. ft. every 30 days on any variety of
bermudagrass. In Florida, do not apply Quali-Pro Propiconazole 14.3 to bermudagrass golf course greens when temperatures exceed 90°F.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Theycallmemrr said:


> I get dollar spot in my bermuda and using the fungicide guide hosted on this forum have come up with the following: Azoxystrobin, Propiconazole and Thiophante Meythl. Some of my shrubs (hydraganeas and a dogwood) have either rust and anthracnose. I plan to spray all three each time to have different MOA first thing in the morning when I make my applications.
> 
> Does this look like a sound plan?
> Would you recommend a different combination?
> I also spray T-Nex on my lawn and have read that propiconzole can regulate/suppress growth. Is this something I should be worried about?


I would take propiconazle out of the equation. Replace it eagle 20ew or something similar. I also would not spray all three at the same time. I was using that bulletproof strategy and this year I'm spraying only one fungicide at a time to see if there's any difference.


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

You can use a tool like greencast to get alerts about a number of different soil pests and diseases:

https://www.greencastonline.com/dollar-spot-solutions/#dollar-spot-model

They have an entire page dedicated to Dollar Spot model timing.

Your Azoxy/Propi mix is basically Headway which has a 3 out 4 efficacy rating: https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/diseases-in-turf/dollar-spot-in-turf/


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> Theycallmemrr said:
> 
> 
> > I get dollar spot in my bermuda and using the fungicide guide hosted on this forum have come up with the following: Azoxystrobin, Propiconazole and Thiophante Meythl. Some of my shrubs (hydraganeas and a dogwood) have either rust and anthracnose. I plan to spray all three each time to have different MOA first thing in the morning when I make my applications.
> ...


I picked Propiconazole because it also treats rust which my hydrangea seemed to suffer from last season. I originally was going to get eagle 20ew. What is the bulletproof strategy?


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

rotolow said:


> You can use a tool like greencast to get alerts about a number of different soil pests and diseases:
> 
> https://www.greencastonline.com/dollar-spot-solutions/#dollar-spot-model
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links. "To prevent or delay the onset of fungicide resistance, use integrated management to minimize fungicide use, rotate among fungicide classes after each application, and tank-mix systemic fungicides with a contact fungicide." This is why I picked the combination of the three different fungicides.

I have also noticed that many commercial products include propo/azoxy combination.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

I rotate Azoxy, Propiconazole and Thiophanate-methyl (Clearys). It seems to be reasonably cost effective and it offers three different modes of action. Brown patch is a regular problem with my St. Aug.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

UltimateLawn said:


> I rotate Azoxy, Propiconazole and Thiophanate-methyl (Clearys). It seems to be reasonably cost effective and it offers three different modes of action. Brown patch is a regular problem with my St. Aug.


I appreciate it. Is there any reason why I would not want to spray them all at the same time? Get some different modes of actions going at the same time.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Expense


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

ionicatoms said:


> Expense


Great reason.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Theycallmemrr With your size yard I would be looking at "Abound" for Azoxy

https://chemicalwarehouse.com/products/abound-fungicide?_pos=1&_sid=6ab536bfb&_ss=r

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=25204


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@cldrunner , WOW! That looks to be a great price for Azoxy. That is 1 Gallon of 22.9% for $189!

I recently purchased Azoxy 22.9% at DoMyOwn at a price of $125 for 16 oz. Why is there such a price difference here?

https://www.domyown.com/azoxy-2sc-select-p-15183.html

Nothing in the Abound label indicates compatibility with established turf and it seems to be focused on edibles. Are they equivalent?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Theycallmemrr said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Theycallmemrr said:
> ...


Mixing two moa together


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

UltimateLawn said:


> @cldrunner , WOW! That looks to be a great price for Azoxy. That is 1 Gallon of 22.9% for $189!
> 
> I recently purchased Azoxy 22.9% at DoMyOwn at a price of $125 for 16 oz. Why is there such a price difference here?
> 
> ...


There equal, no one will tell you any different.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

My biggest critique is using a fungicide to control dollar spot on a turf that isn't a putting green. You need more growth, and you need more N. If you are giving your bermuda the N rate to achieve proper growth you will not have dollar spot that needs to be treated with a fungicide. Also, it's much cheaper to put down some N than buy a rotation of fungicides and your turf will look much nicer.

Edit: T-Nex will exacerbate this problem. You already don't have the N you need and you are further slowing growth with T-Nex. Give your grass all the N it wants, for bermuda that is typically 0.75-1.0 lbs N/M every month for highly maintained turf. Then adjust your PGR program to get the growth rate down to something manageable.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> I would take propiconazle out of the equation. Replace it eagle 20ew or something similar. I also would not spray all three at the same time. I was using that bulletproof strategy and this year I'm spraying only one fungicide at a time to see if there's any difference.


Dumb question I suppose, but here goes -- Is there something to be said for spraying all at once for a curative effect and dropping to one at a time for maintenance?


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

CarolinaCuttin said:


> My biggest critique is using a fungicide to control dollar spot on a turf that isn't a putting green. You need more growth, and you need more N. If you are giving your bermuda the N rate to achieve proper growth you will not have dollar spot that needs to be treated with a fungicide. Also, it's much cheaper to put down some N than buy a rotation of fungicides and your turf will look much nicer.
> 
> Edit: T-Nex will exacerbate this problem. You already don't have the N you need and you are further slowing growth with T-Nex. Give your grass all the N it wants, for bermuda that is typically 0.75-1.0 lbs N/M every month for highly maintained turf. Then adjust your PGR program to get the growth rate down to something manageable.


I put down 1 lb of N/M every month and use T-Nex which I spray with Iron and some 21-0-0. I keep my grass less than an inch most of the season. The Dolllar spots don't last long and only have noticed it in my front yard. I figured if I am going take care of the rust/anthracnose on my hydrangeas and flowering dogwood might as well and try to prevent the dollar spot.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Darth_V8r said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > I would take propiconazle out of the equation. Replace it eagle 20ew or something similar. I also would not spray all three at the same time. I was using that bulletproof strategy and this year I'm spraying only one fungicide at a time to see if there's any difference.
> ...


Thats a great question. I did not think of spraying after the issues are gone. But that is probably a good idea to do at least for a season or two.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Darth_V8r said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > I would take propiconazle out of the equation. Replace it eagle 20ew or something similar. I also would not spray all three at the same time. I was using that bulletproof strategy and this year I'm spraying only one fungicide at a time to see if there's any difference.
> ...


Expense, if you have a big yard fungicide get expensive FAST. most people roll there own headway moa 3 and 11. Works pretty good, but Im spraying one moa at a time this year. Last year I still caught fungus a few times during the year even when spraying all these fungicide. I'm going to shorten the window in between sprays this time and document the results.

@Theycallmemrr


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

@Theycallmemrr Do you have any pictures? If you are putting 1 lb N/M down every month it's almost impossible that you have dollar spot on bermudagrass.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

CarolinaCuttin said:


> @Theycallmemrr Do you have any pictures? If you are putting 1 lb N/M down every month it's almost impossible that you have dollar spot on bermudagrass.


@CarolinaCuttin 
In the morning there was the typical webbing.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> Darth_V8r said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


I plan on making my own headway. I also found TM/C WDG aka Spectro which has Thiophanate methyl and Chlorothalonil combined for pretty cheap to sub for just Cleary 3336. So far it only affects my front lawn which is 9k sq ft and some of my bushes and a small tree. I figure I will have frac group 1, 3, 11 and m5 on rotation.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@UltimateLawn I agree with @CenlaLowell . It is not labeled for residential turf but has the same 22.9 Azoxystrobin. Now you can't be for absolute sure that the other 76.9 is a perfect match but I go on the assumption that it is. I have used it on my berrmuda with no issues. Chemical Warehouse is my go to for Abound, Bifen IT, Imidcloprid, Simazine and Propiconazole 14.3. Seed Ranch has been my source for most other including Outrider(Certainty), Prodiamine, Isoxaben, and Specticle Flo. They have a code for 5% off every order. It pays to shop around.

In addition, keep your eye on your local SiteOne. I have used the Mesquite and Dallas locations for all my fertilizer. In fact I just bought 350lbs of Lesco Stonewall prodiamine that was dumped on some rental properties at the Mesquite location.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

@Theycallmemrr Okay I'm about to agree with you but one more question. What time of year was that photo taken?


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

CarolinaCuttin said:


> @Theycallmemrr Okay I'm about to agree with you but one more question. What time of year was that photo taken?


@CarolinaCuttin 
I took it 29 May 2020.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

@Theycallmemrr Well, it ain't the first time and it won't be the last but I definitely missed this one. I assume by May you had already fertilized a few times too? And did you use quick or slow release N? Quick release coming out of dormancy has always prevented dollar spot in my experience even on sand based tees and putting greens.

Well it's definitely dollar spot and I wish you the best of luck trying to beat it this coming year! Thanks for taking the time to answer questions, I will file this info away for later use!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

CarolinaCuttin said:


> @Theycallmemrr Do you have any pictures? If you are putting 1 lb N/M down every month it's almost impossible that you have dollar spot on bermudagrass.


I had it bad towards the end of last season. I was running .75ish lb per 1M along with a moderate amount of T-Nex. Mowing at .500" HoC and not collecting clippings.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Observationally. DS is worse for me on lower N turf in a low pH soil condition. Large Patch is my nemesis on turf in higher pH. So, I get pH up on soils under 6. Get it below 7 on high pH soils.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

@MasterMech That's more what I was expecting, pythium on fairway height or lower bermudagrass at the end of last season was as bad as I've ever seen. I would guess your issue is more likely to have been pythium.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

@MasterMech Here is a photo of pythium on a bermudagrass fairway this fall. Date is 10/13/20


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

CarolinaCuttin said:


> @MasterMech That's more what I was expecting, pythium on fairway height or lower bermudagrass at the end of last season was as bad as I've ever seen. I would guess your issue is more likely to have been pythium.


The mycelium were not as puffy as in your photo but the damage left behind seemed like a ringer for dollar spot.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

@MasterMech Yep you're right, dollar spot. Typically it's associated with low N because that causes slow growth, so dollar spot is most prevalent during the shoulder seasons when the bermuda isn't growing as fast. These are pretty bad outbreaks, I've never seen anything like this on well fed turf.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Here is an article I came across talking treating dollar spot with iron sulfate
https://www.golfdom.com/iron-sulfate-and-lightweight-rolling-for-dollar-spot/


----------

